# Anyone from Long Island, NY



## LK38 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi I am a 38 year old mother of two from suffolk county long island. Looking to form a support group to discuss all kinds of issues relating to our illness. I do not get much support from the homefront, so I am hoping this will help.


----------

